# Bike to Work Day next Thurs. 5/18



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Bike to Work Day Thurs. 5/18*

more info here:
http://www.metro.net/biketowork/default.htm

register here:
http://www.californiabikecommute.com/register.asp
be counted!


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm in...


----------

